# Jan '06 Photo Challenge - "Bridges"



## TwistMyArm (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey people,

The first photo challenge of 2006 is going to be "Bridges". Also just as a reminder, don't forget to include the form when submitting to the January photo challenge. 

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 
*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:
Photo Title (optional):
Is the photo 150KB or less? Y/N
Is the photo a jpeg? Y/N
Has this photo been posted before? Y/N
Please submit only one photo per challenge.*

It is also recommended that you read all of the photo challenge rules before submitting:

- The deadline for submissions is January 31st
- The image should be NO larger then 150KB
- Include your forum username when submitting
- The submitted photo must be in the form of a jpeg
- Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
- Submit no more then one photo
- If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo
Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com.

Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!


----------



## kalee (Jan 1, 2006)

i'm so on it!
(tomorrow morning. )


----------



## pebe (Jan 2, 2006)

U got a mail.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 2, 2006)

ok.... but I have a question.. why in the form there's a question about if the photo was posted here before? If we cannot submit pics that were posted?


----------



## jcharcalla (Jan 2, 2006)

Hmm bridges, Maybe I will have to make a trip to Pittsburgh.


----------



## ShaCow (Jan 3, 2006)

im gonna work on one i have tonight


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jan 3, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> ok.... but I have a question.. why in the form there's a question about if the photo was posted here before? If we cannot submit pics that were posted?



We were getting too many submissions that could not be included in the challenges so we decided to start using this form. 
People would send in an email with nothing but a photo, no forum username would be included. Often people would submit an photo that was 3MB. Sometimes people would submit .psd files. Recently there had been remarks made about photos in the challenges that had been posted in the forum before. 

The form was designed so that people would pay attention to what they were submitting and follow the rules. I think there was only 2 or 3 photos that were excluded from the Liquid challenge because people didnt pay attention. Usually its closer to 5.


----------



## quark2010 (Jan 4, 2006)

I love bridges.... I'm in !!!!!!


----------



## df3photo (Jan 6, 2006)

So, like a bridge then....hmm...


----------



## RBMKAlpha (Jan 7, 2006)

He he he... I have an idea...


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 11, 2006)

If RBMKAlpha submits a picture of dental work, I'm gonna ROTFL


----------



## afghanjohn (Jan 11, 2006)

I know of a footbridge not too far from here. I hope to get over there to shoot it.


----------



## PhotoB (Jan 11, 2006)

E-mail coming your way!


----------



## arterture (Jan 12, 2006)

So wait, can you or cant you submit a picture that you have posted somewhere on the forum before?  Where do you find the rules for these photo challenges?  If you cant submit ones that have been posted then nevermind my email!


----------



## Fly (Jan 13, 2006)

Muhahaha i know a place


----------



## PaulJMcCain (Jan 13, 2006)

You got mine!


----------



## Cr1m50nGh057_138 (Jan 13, 2006)

I know the best spot!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jan 14, 2006)

arterture said:
			
		

> So wait, can you or cant you submit a picture that you have posted somewhere on the forum before?  Where do you find the rules for these photo challenges?  If you cant submit ones that have been posted then nevermind my email!



DO NOT submit photos that have been posted previously in the forum


----------



## Ani-mate-or (Jan 14, 2006)

Sweet, I just entered mine.  Good luck to all!


----------



## JonathanM (Jan 15, 2006)

Is JPEG 2000 acceptable?


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jan 15, 2006)

JonathanM said:
			
		

> Is JPEG 2000 acceptable?


No


----------



## will turner (Jan 16, 2006)

jeroen said:
			
		

> Hm, I took a great one here in Amsterdam tonight. But I'll be in London for a weekend before the challenge ends... So we'll see



london and amsterdam, my 2 faveroute places 
i need to make a trip back to amsterdam soon


----------



## JonathanM (Jan 18, 2006)

Finally sent an image through in JPEG & less than 150kb........


----------



## cbay (Jan 18, 2006)

Im going to try my best at this one


----------



## rmalak (Jan 19, 2006)

You have mail.


----------



## jeroen (Jan 24, 2006)

And again, you have mail


----------



## melcooney (Jan 25, 2006)

I could not find the email address to mail the pictures to?  Did I miss something or not read the original post right? Sorry to be a bother...(Darn Newbie! *LoL*)


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 25, 2006)

Aaaaaaaaaand you have yet more mail.

Melcooney, it's up there in the very top post, shows up blue for me. photochallenge@thephotoforum.com


----------



## melcooney (Jan 26, 2006)

PachelbelsCanon350D said:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaaaand you have yet more mail.
> 
> Melcooney, it's up there in the very top post, shows up blue for me. photochallenge@thephotoforum.com


 
Thanks...I just did not see it!
Mel


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 27, 2006)

you're welcome!

How do we know if our photos have been received by email? Just want to be sure mine made it in


----------



## pebe (Jan 29, 2006)

After some mistakes, i succeed to send a jpeg fron negative scan...


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jan 29, 2006)

PachelbelsCanon350D said:
			
		

> How do we know if our photos have been received by email? Just want to be sure mine made it in



If you haven't recieved an email back then it means it hasn't been recieved


----------



## r0yalpr0d (Jan 31, 2006)

Is there any digital editing allowed? or does it have to be, straight from the cam?


----------



## Soul Rebel (Feb 1, 2006)

Well that sucks. I missed this by a dayI guess thats what I get for being new, lol.


----------

